

After optical cloaking comes Matter-Wave cloaking - mnemonicsloth
http://blogs.physicstoday.org/newspicks/2008/03/cloaking_matter_waves.html

======
yummyfajitas
Translation: "I want to jump on the cloaking bandwagon. But I'm a BEC guy. I
know, matter wave cloaking!"

